
Can Intellectual Ventures invent its way to redemption? - rdl
http://www.seattlepi.com/local/science/article/Can-Bellevue-s-Intellectual-Ventures-invent-its-7465031.php#item-38490
======
biocomputation
Nathan Myhrvold, who is otherwise off-the-charts brilliant, and who has access
to resources the likes of which most of us could only dream about, will
forever be remembered for accomplishing the dubious goal of becoming the
world's most famous patent troll.

What a waste.

------
propter_hoc
Well, I doubt it, but maybe if they get enough puff pieces like this one, they
can start to feel a bit better about themselves.

Also, no:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headli...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

